# Homemade Silicone Mask



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Very cool for free form. Any tips, impresssions, whatever you can offer?


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Keep the Gel-10 cold, I actually was working in my bedroom so I just set them outside on a ledge outside my window. If the Gel-10 is cold you have more working time which helps. The videos put up by BITY Mold Supply are misleading because he is an amazing artist. It is definitely a odd medium to sculpt with, its a thick gel kinda like a caulk until it sets then it becomes very grabby and stretchy. This is when you go around and add texture. Buy lots of 1" brushes for cheap because you go through them on the layers like crazy. I recommend watching all of the BITY Mold Supply videos and get the supplies from them. They are located in Texas and call in the order as Mitch is very helpful and knowledgeable. 

BITY tutorials on youtube
YouTube - brickintheyard's Channel 


The tutorial for the mask
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5w46bEIFAZA


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Big fan of BitY. Been watching their videos for a while now. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, nothing I make or own is ever complete till I am 110% satisfied and that is never. So I went back at it and decided to break up the face alittle bit so its not so bondage hood like. I think it is slowly getting better, it will have its first field test in my friends movie. Knowing me it will change yet again before filming, and I plan on doing make up under the mask so the eyes will just look empty and black.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*EEEuuuw!! I mean really -- EEEEK!!! Grossly Outstanding mask! Very VERY creepy! Nice job!

Where do I place my order?*


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

How much does that stuff cost?
It looks great!


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Foam Latex and Silicone can be pricey. But, it's a good investment. It moves better than mask latex and if you have a lifecast of yourself, you can make form fitting pieces. But, you need to be willing to invest time and money in mold making and casting. It's something I've done in the past and hope to get into again when I have the time and the money . This company makes good stuff. But, is pricey Smooth-On - Mold Making and Casting Materials for a World of Applications! . 

My suggestion is ask around your local haunters to see if anyone has experience and then set up a workshop and do a group buy. It becomes a little more affordable and you'll have someone with experience to help. There are lots of things you can unwittingly mess up. 

What Biggie has done is take the mold making and casting part out of the equation and is simply applying the medium to a structure and kind of sculpting it free form. Not as much to mess up there. But, you kinda get some funky looking masks. It works well for what he's doing. But, you can do highly detailed and lifelike stuff with sculpting, mold making and casting. Check out the Smooth on site for examples.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

I had to laugh when I saw you over on TheEffectsLab.com when I was lurking the other day. That place is awesome but, it gives you way to many ideas and projects to do. My yard display is in danger because I want to get into Fx more than anything. I need to decide if I want to do an awesome costume or an awesome yard display. Working and building on broke college kid funds sucks so much when you have hobbies like this.



Front Yard Fright said:


> How much does that stuff cost?
> It looks great!


I got most of the stuff for christmas, but in total about 250 into all the stuff. However that is stuff like a cfx basic head armature(display head that comes with the masks), a bunch of silicone pigments, scales, flocking, thickener, and double the silicone needed in case I messed up. Now you could make a mask using about $50 worth of silicone once you figure it out. Platsil Gel-10 is an expensive medium but is awesome to work with, and its sticky and messy fun!


----------



## victoria1313 (Jan 29, 2009)

try smooth on website - they r at the halloween shows - and they have on line videos of how to
I have used their products for mold making 
u can do life casts from their stuff
mask looks way kewl
Victoria


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

I am thinking about smooth on for when I try my hand at using a mold for silicone mask making. However BITY mold supply has been amazing in customer service and they were able to get my dad to fully understand what I was making by just looking at the products I was buying. I also had a container of part A break in shipping and they replaced it no questions asked and I was able to piggy back another order with it. BITY was great to work with and can't see using anyone else at the moment, even if all the stuff is shipped cross-country.


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

BITY is quite good. and I have to give them props for all the instruction videos they put up on You Tube.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Great mask, but FASHION ALERT!! It makes you look fat.


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Wolfman said:


> Great mask, but FASHION ALERT!! It makes you look fat.


What Not To Wear the Halloween special. I love it!


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> Great mask, but FASHION ALERT!! It makes you look fat.


My name is Biggie for a reason, I was actually bigger during the summer and lost 30 lbs. On a healthily slow diet so I don't lose my muscle mass for football and the Highland Games.

Face behind the mask, its a tad scarier than the mask but its the card I was dealt


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Not to go off topic. But, Congrats on the weight loss. I need to lose 50lbs. It's going to be slow going.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

You'll get there, you just have to get that mindset and make it a change


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks. I know I will. It's just making the change and sticking with it as a permanent one.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Awesome looking mask, Biggie. I really like the texturing...Like some of the Italian Zombie movies.

And hey...A few of us have been dealt worse cards... I don't need to wear a mask to scare kids.


----------



## Dungeon Keeper (Jan 15, 2010)

I love the DIY attitude you have. The "can do that" attitude that leads to compitition and innovation.

I just had a thought, but don't know if it would work. Could you use the above technique to make a full head and shoulder mask and add a foam latex prostetic? That way you have the best of both worlds at somewhat of a low price.


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Not sure I understand your question. But, yes you could. Although, my question would be why? What do you mean by "the best of both worlds?"


----------



## Dungeon Keeper (Jan 15, 2010)

shadowopal said:


> Not sure I understand your question. But, yes you could. Although, my question would be why? What do you mean by "the best of both worlds?"


The full foam latex masks are great they way they move with you, but are expensive and have limited options 
Latex foam prostetics are fairly cheap and there are lots of options. By attaching it to a mask built up over a bust would allow the detail of a sculpted mask with the ease of putting on a mask rather than the time consuming process of applying prostetics. The savings would be substancial over what I have found for full fitted masks.


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Silicone does a good job of moving with you too. that's why I didn't understand the need. But, yes, you could apply the foam latex to the silicone.


----------



## Bobamaltz (Dec 27, 2009)

That looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Dungeon Keeper said:


> The full foam latex masks are great they way they move with you, but are expensive and have limited options
> Latex foam prostetics are fairly cheap and there are lots of options. By attaching it to a mask built up over a bust would allow the detail of a sculpted mask with the ease of putting on a mask rather than the time consuming process of applying prostetics. The savings would be substancial over what I have found for full fitted masks.


This summer I plan on making a foam latex oven to start into more in depth FX work, I am doing a injected mold silicone mask, and I also intend to try a foam latex full hood appliance. I will more than likely make it a mask with a back slit, so the only seam is one on the back, a freeform silicone foam latex hybrid may be unnecessary.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Your mask is very cool looking and scary kind of reminds me of a silent hill nurse. Great job


----------

